# The Cave



## bobberboy (Jan 3, 2011)

In Jim's post about the Hornady poster he made reference to the man-cave. It made me wonder whether you all have one and if you could describe it or post a pic. 

I don't really have one and if I did it would be more like a hovel or an out-house. I have a room in the basement that isn't, strictly speaking, mine seeing as how the furnace, water heater and a whole lotta stuff is already in there. I have a lot of crap in the garage but the garage isn't mine either. I just built a garden shed but that's for the garden stuff. What I really have is a spot in the driveway under the trees. So I guess that makes it a man-spot-in-the-driveway-under-the-trees.

I make up for it at work though where the whole floor I work on is essentially a man-cave sans the nudies (which we have in the galleries). We have all contributed to the "tower of power" which is our collection if about a dozen stereo components. We have speakers in all the rooms including the bathroom so we never miss a beat, in a manner of speaking, and a 200w sub woofer in the wood shop. Every payday we go to the second-hand music store at lunch to add to our growing collection of CD's. On a good day in the shop we won't be able to hear the phone ring. We also have our remote stereo unit "Remo 1" that we take into the galleries when we are building or installing. As it's on campus there is no fishing gear or beer around but hey, it beats working in a cube on the admin level. Also, because it's dusty much of the time no one really comes around to bother us so we're left alone to do our work in peace. I'd have to say, in spite of the fact that it's work, it's pretty sweet.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 3, 2011)

Im a 27 year old single navy sailor, and I just purchased my first home in 2009. My whole house is a man cave. Aint no woman gonna tell me where things go, I do fine by myself. I have a weight bench and a rod rack in my bedroom, a pet snake(that I caught) on my kitchen table, and a gun beside every door. I put what little taxidermy work I have in MY livin room. The whole bottom shelf of my fridge is the designated beer area. And theres constantly a beeramid in progress on my coffee table. Theres crankbaits and jigs hanging in random places like lamp shades and reel parts scattered everywhere. I also just got a new fathead stadium sticker thats 8' long....guess where its going??? In the living room  . Ill take some pics at the BBQ we have planned this month....

I tried that marriage thing for a few years, and Im through puttin up with that potpourri paula dean crap. Ill stick with the girlfriend thing for a while. 

Most importantly, I get to fish whenever and however long I want, with nobody nagging me.


----------



## rweathers1 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am lucky enough to have a man cave at my house. It is a room that has a door to the outside of the house also a door to the "main house". I spend most of my time in here as it has everything I need. I have: T.V., mini fridge, couch, recliner, all my fishing gear and hunting gear, outdoor decor, all I need for a man cave.   .


----------



## jixer (Jan 3, 2011)

In summer, my garage is my man-cave I spend most of my time (when not fishing) out there working on cars/ trucks currently working on putting a 302 in a mazda b3000 (ranger). When Im not heating the garage, Im in my second bedroom, where I use the computer, clean guns, organize hunting gear, practice calls (gf loves that haha), and work on things at my desk. I was a bachelor when I bought the house, but the gf is slowly claiming the inside, good thing she doesnt care about the garage, and she has a shotgun so she understands they stay inside. All I have is a pic of the mazda in the garage, but its 2 1/2 wide 2 1/2 deep with a 25x25 upstairs, thats why I bought this house and thats were I spend my time.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 3, 2011)

The wife has the main floor of our Ranch. I get the basement. Two years ago I decided I needed a man cave. 80 % complete and my youngest son moves to the basement into a corner of the cave. Ho took the space for the work table, hobby table. 1 corner for the pool table and bookshelves. 1 corner for the big screen and a wood burner divides that from teh last corner which holds my kitchen area, stove, for brewing my own beer, refrig, sink, beer on tap, 10 gallons of home brew on tap. I still have some trim work to do this winter. He moves out in teh summer, and its all mine again.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 3, 2011)

me and my son wanted to make plastic baits, so needing good ventilation we was limited, i have a garage but wanted something more dedicated for this instead of clearing out a corner. We also make rods as well, and by the way I encourage these hobbies to all to try, they are very rewarding, anyway she allowed me to purchase a 12X16 shed and these are the pics of the inside of it last year< its been changed up just a little more.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice! Needs some big bass on the wall though! :wink:


----------



## Jim (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll take a panoramic once it's clean. :LOL2: At that point someone here is going to score allot of things I don't want/need that are just taking up space.


----------



## Brine (Jan 4, 2011)

Jim said:


> I'll take a panoramic once it's clean. :LOL2: At that point someone here is going to score allot of things I don't want/need that are just taking up space.



IN :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## brmurray (Jan 4, 2011)

Excuse the mess but here is my testosterone only area. excuse the mess but my Delhi project is eating all my time and tiding up has not been high on the priority list. Anyway, here we go!































nothing to fancy but my own little place. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Jan 4, 2011)

brmurray.....................AWESOME! :beer:


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 4, 2011)

Jim said:


> brmurray.....................AWESOME! :beer:



X2 - a guy could do some projects in a cave like that. I like the rod racks and will be copying your idea for my garage. Thanks.


----------



## brmurray (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks guys. Bobberboy, have the furnace room also, if my house ever blows up it is because my 60 gallon air compressor ignited a gas leak. I ran PVC supply lines from one end of my house to the other so air is available. Also have drying station so if I want to spray I can. The space comes in handy for projects! thanks again for the compliments though! :LOL2: 

Brent


----------



## poolie (Jan 4, 2011)

You guys make me jealous.


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 4, 2011)

brmurray said:


> Excuse the mess but here is my testosterone only area.:



Maybe you should call it the _testosterone zone_.


----------



## angry Bob (Jan 4, 2011)

Some of you have already seen the pics of my basement man cave, here's my other one. My den.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 4, 2011)

That's really Nice,Bob.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 4, 2011)

me like CAVES! :twisted:


----------



## lswoody (Jan 4, 2011)

poolie said:


> You guys make me jealous.


Me too!!!!!!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 4, 2011)

Fishingbuds cave makes me jealous! Once I get to where im going a nice "JDBaits Only" work shop is gonna be the first thing on my wish list


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 4, 2011)

My wife calls it a cave, and I do at times, but it's more like a den I guess. The kids left home and I claimed an upstarirs bedroom as my territory, lol.

I somehow aquired the wife's treadmill :roll: 
















(I'm terrible at taking indoor shots)


----------



## Deadmeat (Jan 5, 2011)

brmurray, it's beautiful! A true thing of beauty and the epitome of a man cave. Mine doesn't look nearly that good. It's a pretty good chunk of the basement where I keep all my hunting and fishing stuff. My wife is one of those folks who has to clean everything, and I mean EVERYTHING. Yeah, there was some dirt and grass and stuff in the man cave end of the basement but so what. One day she went down there with the vacuum cleaner and managed to suck up an unspent primer while vacuuming around my reloading bench. Something caused it to ignite and, well, let's just say that her next stop was at the nearby washing machine. Needless to say she no longer vacuums the man cave.


----------



## breachless (Jan 6, 2011)

My man cave is the basement... I have my 55" tv down there with every gaming system imaginable with two large couches in the main area, behind there is my little "office" corner of the basement where the computer sits along with all of my audio recording gear, and in the room next to that is the music room, where I have all of my guitars, a keyboard, my amps, PA and my drumset. The other little room doubles as a utility/storage/workout room, where I have the punching bag and a few weights. I love it: it's dark and kind of dingy (like most basements are) and it's a cluttered mess, which means my wife rarely goes down there. I would love to put some money into it and hang some drywall and lay down some carpet (the wood paneling and concrete flooring is oddly pleasant to me, but it could be SO much more cozy...)

I also have the 4 car garage that also serves as a good man cave, but since it's unfinished, there is no insulation or source of heat, so up here in Minnesota, it doesn't make for a very pleasant place to hang out 8 months out of the year... One day though, if I ever run into some extra cash flow, that will be fixed.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 6, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Fishingbuds cave makes me jealous! Once I get to where im going a nice "JDBaits Only" work shop is gonna be the first thing on my wish list




:lol: I worked really hard to convince my squaw to get one, hope you get one just as easy.

I like that its the right size not to hurt too bad on buying and it doesn't hurt so bad on a budget to drywall and installation


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2011)

FishingBuds said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Fishingbuds cave makes me jealous! Once I get to where im going a nice "JDBaits Only" work shop is gonna be the first thing on my wish list
> ...



I agree with Bassaddict. I would like a shed-cave.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 6, 2011)

Jim said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



I would like to move everyone out into a shed -cave and fill the house with my stuff


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jan 6, 2011)

We are at sea-level here in south Florida, and there are no basements. So my dreams of populating Mancavia with all my nice stuff died when I moved here from Ohio. I'm getting very jealous looking at all these pictures...


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 6, 2011)

Hooky1420 said:


> We are at sea-level here in south Florida, and there are no basements. So my dreams of populating Mancavia with all my nice stuff died when I moved here from Ohio. I'm getting very jealous looking at all these pictures...



Love the name Mancavia. So in FL would you need to build a man-shed instead? You surely wouldn't have to heat it but probably cool it. Do garden sheds just blow away in hurricanes? I suppose there must be codes governing building sheds there so they aren't filling the skies during a big storm. I'd rather be above ground if I had a choice because basements are usually grungy left-over spaces (which is why we get them for caves in the first place). Anyway, I wish I had any kind of cave/shed/garage instead of the spot under the trees.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 6, 2011)

Since you brought work space into teh cave Ill have to update my status. :mrgreen: 

I have a two car attached garage that I do all my wood working, auto repair, and other projects. Actually I just finished doing a brake job on my neices fiances Mustang, front and rears. Once that car is out of the garage I need to finish up the two sets of bag games I am making for my sons. Then onto the trim work for my recreation man-cave in the basement. :mrgreen: 

As for a shed. I have a little 10x10 shed out back next to eh firepit and horsehoe pits that my riding mower, bikes, and other yard tools live i . Hopefully the summer of 2012 Ill be ripping that shed down and replacing it with a second 2 stall garage, one stall for the boat, and the other for projects. It'll have an attached porch and place for my firewood. 

This past summer I put in a patio out back, a 30' diameter flower garden with a flag pole in the center, and a sidewalk next to teh driveway. Plus I dug out the fire pit and surrounded it with blocks and put on a cap row, its about 8' in diameter. 

I got man space everywhere. :mrgreen: 
The wife got the main floor, I got everything else. :mrgreen:


----------



## angry Bob (Oct 26, 2011)

Still lots of work to be done, but here's a sneak peak at the new man cave


























before pics here page 2
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=16355&hilit=man+cave&start=15


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice, especially the Packers banner.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome! How is anyone supposed to compete with that?!?


----------

